# Suse 9.2 Und Eclipse . Probleme mit Fonts



## freez (26. Apr 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem mit Eclipse unter Suse 9.2 ... so wie es aussieht genau das gleiche wie der Kollege da: LINK

Nur konnte ihm leider keiner helfen. Also bei mir stürzt die IDE (GTK) auch komplett ab, sobald ich auf Color & Fonts gehe. Ist nicht so schön. Aber wichtiger wäre mir momentan die Fontsize für meinen Editor zu erhöhen, da er deutlich zu klein ist. Gibt es ein Konfigurationsfile für Eclipse, wo solche Sachen drin stehen?

Axo, just for Info: ich habe mal Java auf Version 1.5 geupdatet, ohne Erfolg.

Gruss
Freez


----------



## bellmann29 (27. Apr 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe auch diese "Absturz-Probleme" mit Eclipse seit meinem Update auf 9.3. Bitte poste doch mal, welches KDE Du benutzt und welche GTk-Version Dein System benutzt. KDE-Version ist einfach (meist beim StartSplash) für die GTk Version vielleicht mal unter YAST bei "Software installieren ..." nachsehen. Vielleicht gibt es einen anderen Weg. Ich hab es jedenfalls so gemacht.

Mein System benutzt KDE 3.4 und als GTk-Version ist 2.6.4 installiert.

Vielleicht gibt es da ja einen Zusammenhang.

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## freez (27. Apr 2005)

wie gesagt, ich habe suse 9.2 ... 
gtk 2.4.9 ... KDE 3.3.

Unter Gnome 2.6 läuft die version. Und da kann ich auch die fonts usw. ändern. Es ist ne Notlösung. Aber wer weiß, was noch net geht.


----------

